# 4th of July Shoot



## Al33 (May 26, 2014)

Spent the afternoon with Tomi and Jeff at the Hampton Hacienda where they had already started preparing for our 4th of July shoot this year. Jeff has a great course laid out and I got Hogan's Alley targets ready for the kids. They cooked up a pork butt and ribs, pasta salad, corn on the cob, and roasted red potatoes with onions and garlic for supper and we finished it off with a piece of Tomi's homemade lemon pound cake. I had an awesome day!!!! Thanks Jeff and Tomi! I hope a bunch of you will come join us again this year. It will be held on the 4th (Friday).


----------



## Todd Cook (May 26, 2014)

Wouldn't miss it! Always a fun time, rain or shine. Two years ago it was 106 degrees, and last year it rained about a foot, so maybe we'll get lucky this year!


----------



## Munkywrench (May 26, 2014)

Spoke to the wife about it this afternoon and we are definitely a maybe .


----------



## TNGIRL (May 27, 2014)

We worked on the course all weekend, it's shaping up fine! It won't matter what the weather is, we'll adapt and have fun!!! If you shoot, come along, if you don't, come on anyways..... there's someone there to talk to!!! We'll put a bow in your hands and you'll be HOOKED!!!  Plus we'll eat mighty "high on the hog" that day!!!! I'll get a food post started pretty soon, so be thinking what you might wanna bring and remember to bring yourself a chair and a big smile!!!!!


----------



## PAPALAPIN (May 28, 2014)

Where is it this year?  At Jeff's?  If so post the address please.


----------



## TNGIRL (May 28, 2014)

Jeff plans to post an info page but for now his address is....940 Burnt Hickory Rd SW   Powder Springs, Ga.  30127


----------



## jerry russell (May 28, 2014)

REALLY looking forward to this. My favorite of the year, hands down!


----------



## Clipper (May 29, 2014)

I haven't been in the woods since February, I have missed all of the shoots so far this year, and it's killing me.  Looks like I'm going to make this one - the kids all have other things to do and my wife has nothing planned until late afternoon.  Tried to talk her into coming but she declined.  I am looking forward to the shooting as well as the fellowship and good food.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 7, 2014)

see my post for our lunch time feast!!! please let me know what you can bring......it's getting closer!!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 24, 2014)

Next week!
Targets are set and the running pig, with a twist, is in place.


----------



## Munkywrench (Jun 24, 2014)

Can't wait!


----------



## Al33 (Jun 25, 2014)

If you have toys your kids or grand kids no longer play with please bring them. Stuffed animals or whatever, you never know what another kid might see and want real bad. Of course new toys are welcomed too for the kids raffle. No kid left without winning at least one prize last year. BTW, a lot of the stuffed critters will likely get shot to pieces.


----------



## Blueridge (Jun 25, 2014)

Wish I could make it, have fun guys and gals.


----------



## robert carter (Jun 25, 2014)

I gotta work, wish I could come. Ya`ll have fun.RC


----------



## Munkywrench (Jun 25, 2014)

Al33 said:


> If you have toys your kids or grand kids no longer play with please bring them. Stuffed animals or whatever, you never know what another kid might see and want real bad. Of course new toys are welcomed too for the kids raffle. No kid left without winning at least one prize last year. BTW, a lot of the stuffed critters will likely get shot to pieces.



Awe man, when you said kid raffle I thought I was gonna get to raffle a kid off...


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm planning now to attend but it will be a last minute decision most likely....


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 29, 2014)

buckbacks said:


> I'm planning now to attend but it will be a last minute decision most likely....



bring the whole family if you can.....we'll be here!!!!


----------



## Al33 (Jul 2, 2014)

The kids raffle shoot will begin at 1 PM and the raffle will comence at 2 PM. Tell your kids to bring their best arrows and their A game.  My daughter brought me some great prizes and a lot of them the girls will want.

Pic of the kids target and also one for those that want to have a friendly game of trying to outscore each other. Trust me, it's not easy ending up with a high score. 

Getting some of my stuff loaded up tonight and will get the rest in the morning before heading over to the Hampton Hacienda. It's going to be a GREAT 4th of July!!!!


----------



## Al33 (Jul 2, 2014)

Seth Cook (AnAvidArcjer here) sent these beautiful points to give away to the kids at our 4th of July Shoot. He is quite the knapper way beyond his years. Thanks SO much Seth!!! No doubt they will not last long in the raffle.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Bows are loaded in the truck is there anything you guys need extra of?


----------



## Munkywrench (Jul 3, 2014)

What time are things officially ending? Doubtful we wil be there at 8 between the wife, kids and the 2 hour drive... 
Unlike me the wife likes schedules


----------



## TWO GUNS (Jul 3, 2014)

Cody and I are planning on coming anything else needed food drinks plates cups?


----------



## Al33 (Jul 4, 2014)

No official start time, just come when you can. Can't think of anything else we may need at the moment. Thanks!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 4, 2014)

Pig killers!


----------



## Munkywrench (Jul 5, 2014)

Must be somethin about them yellow fletchings


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 5, 2014)

Looks like ya'll had good weather for a great time.


----------

